# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  πως ξεπερνας τη σχέση με ναρκισσο;

## astanapane

Χαιρετώ όλη τη παρέα. Ξέρω κάθε χωρισμός από σχέση είναι επίπονος, κυρίως αν εσύ έχεις δώσει πολλά και δυνατά αισθήματα για τη σχέση αυτή. 

Από το ναρκισσο είναι ακόμα χειρότερος. Γιατί ενώ εσύ τον έχεις αγαπήσει και δυστυχώς πολύ μερικές φορές(δεν ξέρω πως τα καταφέρνουν), αυτός φεύγει σαν να μην ένιωσε τίποτα ποτέ, πιθανών ήδη έχει βρει τον αντικατάσταση σου ή μαθαίνεις ότι είχε παράλληλες σχέσεις μαζί με εσένα και εσύ μένεις να πονας και αυτός συνεχίζει μέσα στη χαρά με το νέο θύμα του- κατάκτηση. 
εγώ στεναχωριεμαι πολύ που έδωσα τόσα αισθήματα και τόσο ενδιαφέρον σ ένα άνθρωπο που απλά τα πήρε τα πέταξε και οκ πάμε παρακάτω. Δεν εκτιμησε τίποτα. Ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος γιατρος το ξερω αλλά ξέρετε κάποια τιπ που θα βοηθησουν;

----------


## Remedy

για ποσα χρονια σχεσης μιλαμε?

----------


## elis

Ένα μήνα κρατάει η αγάπη πλέον

----------


## Remedy

μακαρι. οσο λιγοτερη η ενασχοληση, τοσο πιο συντομα το ξεπερνας.
αν μιλας για χρονια ειναι το προβλημα.

----------

